# General > Biodiversity >  Hungry deer

## badger

Tracks in the snow round mine and neighbour's drive this morning.  Looks as if they tried to make for my bird food but were frightened by outside light coming on.  We'd like to put out some food for them.  Is this a good idea and, if so, what?

----------


## Liz

I am so worried about the wildlife in this weather. :: 

According to this article fruit might be a good idea just now? Bless you for wanting to feed them. :Grin:

----------


## pugoff

pie and chips  ::  :Wink:

----------


## Scunner

venison burgers

----------


## badger

> I am so worried about the wildlife in this weather.
> 
> According to this article fruit might be a good idea just now? Bless you for wanting to feed them.


A friend suggested veg. and maybe hay.  Trouble is I've only shopped enough for myself.  Will have to see if neighbour is going out.  To be honest I worry more about the little birds - would like to invite them all in to get warm.  Could be messy  :Frown:

----------


## Liz

> A friend suggested veg. and maybe hay. Trouble is I've only shopped enough for myself. Will have to see if neighbour is going out. To be honest I worry more about the little birds - would like to invite them all in to get warm. Could be messy


Sorry but forgot to post the link http://www.interestinganimals.net/wh..._deer_eat.html

Having checked the internet there seems to be some debate as to whether we should actually feed deer so must find out more. Apparently the eat enough in the summer months to survive harsh winters.

Oh glad there's someone like me who wants to take all the wee birdies inside but, yes, would get a tad messy! :: 
The more people that feed them in this weather the better for them.
Of course providing water is a must as well. I have bought special stuff for stopping it freezing but ,apparently, glycerin works as well.

----------


## wickscorrie

no deer here but have sarted feeding the little ones, have been making a large bowl of porridge and mixing in bird food and chopped up apples and leftover veg but having to hide it under my hebe bush or else the scorries are off with it 2 shakes of a tail feather.
amazing how the little ones know when someone starts feeding them, after three days i now have quite a collection of chaffinches and sparrows and blackbirds scattered along my garden wall waiting for food

----------


## badger

> Sorry but forgot to post the link http://www.interestinganimals.net/wh..._deer_eat.html
> 
> Having checked the internet there seems to be some debate as to whether we should actually feed deer so must find out more. Apparently the eat enough in the summer months to survive harsh winters.
> 
> Oh glad there's someone like me who wants to take all the wee birdies inside but, yes, would get a tad messy!
> The more people that feed them in this weather the better for them.
> Of course providing water is a must as well. I have bought special stuff for stopping it freezing but ,apparently, glycerin works as well.


Thanks for the link.  I've often wondered if deer are going to find their way into my garden in the summer - so long as they don't eat everything !  Still not sure what to give them now but I didn't like the bit on that site about them dying in winter.  Couldn't bear that.

----------


## Liz

> Thanks for the link. I've often wondered if deer are going to find their way into my garden in the summer - so long as they don't eat everything ! Still not sure what to give them now but I didn't like the bit on that site about them dying in winter. Couldn't bear that.


I would think fruit is the best bet just now? I know I hate the thought of any animal dying through lack of food. :: 

I must try to find out more.

----------

